# <<<<Friday Pics>>>>



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

My boys


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

My girls butchering our FFA chickens







Pond fishin







Capt. Rachel







Refreshing my Cat 3208







It's a big one!!







OUCH!!!!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Brother (lab) and sister (pug).


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Little project last weekend at the ranch, we built 3 of them.

John


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

New to me WhiteWater 32







West Bay sunset







My oldest daughter







Pirate Rik Jacobsen







New cover for Rik Jacobsen's book


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Weather has been so pretty, had to make something

Blackeye Burl and gunmetal


----------



## republic1 (May 9, 2014)

Nice pictures


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

added a bipod, and finally cleaned her for the first time! Now all I have to do is sight her in!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*My wife.*

20 years of happy happy happy.


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Been a busy week!!!!!

Lots of teeth to set..
























Here's the other big shark I did this week..








Here's our #1 fan Rufus Wakeman with the big beast!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Daughter and I mountain biking. 
Some mead I made 7 months ago.


----------



## fISHBUD (Oct 16, 2005)

Coz Pics
1. Chillaxin!
2. Mahi we caught that morning!


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

The brick and rock is almost complete. They are probably spraying texture to the drywall today. Moving fast!



Had a company meeting at Stonewall Jackson State Park Resort in West Virginia this week. The area is beautiful and the golf course was stunning. We had a tournament at the Arnold Palmer course and my team won and I got closest to the pin and long drive! I had a great day.




Closest to the pin.


Longest drive.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

1) Best invention ever at the car wash
2) Helping Dad cut the grass
3) Little girl coming in a few months


----------



## Waterdawg19 (Mar 25, 2009)

1. My son modeling fishing shirts for momma's shop.
2. Taking a pic in momma's Mother's Day gift.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Yep getting ready for a month in Florida requires new sunglasses all the way around.










I'm in so much trouble when these girls get older Lord help me.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

breakfast this morn MMM C&Ds, chicken quesadilla spicy potatoes beans and cheese with bacon also had a beef one made the same that one didnt make the photo burp lol


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

JShupe said:


> Yep getting ready for a month in Florida requires new sunglasses all the way around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


House full of girls here too. I feel for ya.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

JShupe said:


> Yep getting ready for a month in Florida requires new sunglasses all the way around.
> 
> I'm in so much trouble when these girls get older Lord help me.


LOL.. Looks like you are awash in a sea of estrogen, Shupe...Lord help you, indeed....:biggrin: (buncha cuties...if you can make them smile.)


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Finally learned to french braid...considering some of the knots I can tie without a second thought, I sure thought french braiding would be easier for me. Daughter is pleased


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> LOL.. Looks like you are awash in a sea of estrogen, Shupe...Lord help you, indeed....:biggrin: (buncha cuties...if you can make them smile.)


 That's why they are going to Florida for the month and Daddy is going to stay here and work, golf and gamble!

:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*Santa Gertrudis Bull Calve Born Yesterday*

Cute little feller


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

My baby is growing up quick.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Almost ready for the weekend......the LED rope lights just got delivered, so I need to add them to the project. I was inspired by Charlie. It still needs a dry run test, but its almost done.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> My baby is growing up quick.


 It's crazy to think that our little baby is about to be a big sister in a few short weeks


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

BIG Flat Skiff said:


> OUCH!!!!
> View attachment 1351841


 Oh man, that is making my teeth cringe, WTH


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Sun burn 
One name, one legend


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

My little girl is getting so big! 6 months old already and wifey and I just found out we have another on the way... oh lordy here we go again.

1) Me and Lilly trying on cowboy hats
2) Lilly and my goddaughter during our annual Easter crawfish boil
3) Big preggo blacktip we caught a few weeks ago


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

carryyourbooks said:


> Almost ready for the weekend......the LED rope lights just got delivered, so I need to add them to the project. I was inspired by Charlie. It still needs a dry run test, but its almost done.


What is it?


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Newly planted Live Oak tree is flourishing with lots of new leaves growing all over.

Our new German Sheperd puppy, Red resting on the his new bed.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

A few pictures of a cool moth I found on the house and Snapper Slappers at the new Texas City Buc-ee's.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

HuntinforTail said:


> What is it?


X2, but i will go with a large blender/margarita maker? notice the garbage disposal in the bottom.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

HuntinforTail said:


> What is it?





StinkBait said:


> X2, but i will go with a large blender/margarita maker? notice the garbage disposal in the bottom.


duh, i forgot to say what it was. it is a ******* margarita machine. here is charlie's thread: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=307002&highlight=margarita+machine


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

carryyourbooks said:


> duh, i forgot to say what it was. it is a ******* margarita machine. here is charlie's thread: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=307002&highlight=margarita+machine


That's awesome. I might have to make one of those.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Friday Eats.....*

Guess which one is me ? :dance:

First bloom of the Swan White Coneflower

Luv ya Mom Plate.. While plating the Plantains came up with the spelling

Best piece of Bass I've ever had

I could not decide between 2 dishes to make for MOM.. So I made em both.. Stripe Bass with Cascabel Chili Sauce, Poached fennel, Leek, Roasted Poblano Salad .

My Turn to boil

Peeling what we had leftover from the Crawfeech boil made a good Etouffee

Polish Filipino Cheeken topped marinated with a apple vinegar/ lite soy sauce , topped with a Honey / Soy Vinegar sauce.

Sided with a Pino Rice and Salad.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

*Harley's first "selfie"



Baby, my baby girl



My hubby and youngest boy at 5 yrs old



Momma and Daddy at the hospitial



Mother's Day with my boys love how this pic shows everyone's personality so well

*


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

.


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

carryyourbooks said:


> .


LOL!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Just go the evil eye from the wife, Washing the LP in the sink


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

TBT 

Kids and me and kids.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Son and buddies at twin peaks








Jace at Nuclear Cowboys








Wife's birthday


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The Houston Half Mile Shootout is tomorrow, and I passed tech inspection this morning. Got the RV setup on the taxi way for the big runway at Ellington, with the bike inside. We start at 5 AM in the morning, and run until the last person gives up. The first runs should be about 8 am and there's a break for us to eat lunch from 12 to 1. There's a huge tailwind so I would expect to see some new 1/2 mile records out of the Lambo crowd. If anyone wants to come out, it's $5 bux to get in all day along with a great static air show and car show. Come in on Farely Road off Genoa Redbluff. I spotted a brand new high dollar trailer lock just outside of registration this morning and stopped to pick it up. The first guy I asked about it was the owner. That's a great way to start a weekend of racing in my book.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

buds!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

dbarham said:


> View attachment 1354593
> 
> buds!


You need to finish putting that laundry up.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

saltwatersensations said:


> You need to finish putting that laundry up.


guey!


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

no, he needs to keep loving that boy loving that doggy.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

dbarham said:


> guey!


Pinche buey is how ur supposed to say it. lol!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

DCAVA said:


> Pinche buey is how ur supposed to say it. lol!


he is a pinche ******* thats how your supposed to say it!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

dbarham said:


> he is a pinche ******* thats how your supposed to say it!


LMAO!!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

dbarham said:


> he is a pinche ******* thats how your supposed to say it!


Translate in English Frankie..:rotfl:


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Klingmans Dome ...high point in Tennessee...6643 ft..Great Smoky mountains National Park


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

1) Only in Tennessee
2)Only in Georgia
3) east coast version...chili con queso


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Iddy Biddies>


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

this guy was catching dinner pretty good the other day


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Mont said:


> The Houston Half Mile Shootout is tomorrow, and I passed tech inspection this morning. Got the RV setup on the taxi way for the big runway at Ellington, with the bike inside. We start at 5 AM in the morning, and run until the last person gives up. The first runs should be about 8 am and there's a break for us to eat lunch from 12 to 1. There's a huge tailwind so I would expect to see some new 1/2 mile records out of the Lambo crowd. If anyone wants to come out, it's $5 bux to get in all day along with a great static air show and car show. Come in on Farely Road off Genoa Redbluff. I spotted a brand new high dollar trailer lock just outside of registration this morning and stopped to pick it up. The first guy I asked about it was the owner. That's a great way to start a weekend of racing in my book.


I was at work while you guys were racing. Heard that one of the Lambos put down a pretty serious time?


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

jamisjockey said:


> I was at work while you guys were racing. Heard that one of the Lambos put down a pretty serious time?


As of 2 pm Sat. the fastest speed was by a Hennesy Ford GT, 220mph.
Fastest Lambo at that time was 213mph.
Fastest bike speed I saw was 198mph.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I had a new personal best speed and Faith and I took a ride in the Huey. I am not sure which one was more fun. They shoe horned me in the left seat of the chopper and made me promise not to touch anything. The guy flying it was a real pro and old vet. He made it look easy. There was a huge turnout for the whole event.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Mont said:


> I had a new personal best speed and Faith and I took a ride in the Huey. I am not sure which one was more fun. They shoe horned me in the left seat of the chopper and made me promise not to touch anything. The guy flying it was a real pro and old vet. He made it look easy. There was a huge turnout for the whole event.


I was sitting in the tent at the end of the line.
Every time the Huey went up and banked I thought it would stall out or someone would fall out. Not a ride for my stomach.

Best $5 I've spent in a long time.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

cubera said:


> I was sitting in the tent at the end of the line.
> Every time the Huey went up and banked I thought it would stall out or someone would fall out. Not a ride for my stomach.
> 
> Best $5 I've spent in a long time.


The way the pilot flies it, you sink down in your seat vs feeling like you are going fall out of it. Even more the steeper you bank. Pilots have a term for that, I was watching the gauge on the dash while he did it. It's basically a ball inside an upside down level. If I had known how much fun that was, I would have ridden it twice in a row.

Could y'all see the race well from that tent? On the multi day races, I always check out the tents and they usually have some great views. With this race, you gotta get out there and race and not linger too long. I lost 7 pounds of weight out there in 12 hours on my scale.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Mont said:


> I had a new personal best speed and Faith and I took a ride in the Huey. I am not sure which one was more fun. They shoe horned me in the left seat of the chopper and made me promise not to touch anything. The guy flying it was a real pro and old vet. He made it look easy. There was a huge turnout for the whole event.


When is the next one? I was out of town this weekend or I would have rode out there.


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Learned how to convert a mini van into a convertible. 

















Picture day


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The next scheduled race is the Texas Mile in Beeville in late October. That is hands down my favorite place, but the track there is not as good as Houston. Matus is talking about putting on a full mile race at Houston this fall, but to be honest, I don't see that one happening. You can get a RV spot at Beeville and not race. One of the three days there is usually lost to weather (fog, rain, wind, ect).


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Mont said:


> The way the pilot flies it, you sink down in your seat vs feeling like you are going fall out of it. Even more the steeper you bank. Pilots have a term for that, I was watching the gauge on the dash while he did it. It's basically a ball inside an upside down level. If I had known how much fun that was, I would have ridden it twice in a row.
> 
> Could y'all see the race well from that tent? On the multi day races, I always check out the tents and they usually have some great views. With this race, you gotta get out there and race and not linger too long. I lost 7 pounds of weight out there in 12 hours on my scale.


The tent was about midway between the 1/4 and 1/2 mile marker so it was easy to see the lights that gave speeds.


----------

